# OH - Barberton/Akron/Canton



## pendril (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello,

We're looking for 4-6 players 18 or older to play in a regular D&D (v3.5) campaign set in the Wilderlands (by Judges Guild). Come to explore fantastic worlds, clash with dark monsters, spin lore and commit heroic feats while playing the greatest RPG of all time! No previous experience with Dungeons & Dragons is necessary. If you're interested, register at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/akron-dnd.

-Todd (pendril)


----------

